# Dr. Hogg



## JC in GB (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2020)

, that's funny!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 19, 2020)

Good one!!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 19, 2020)

good one


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 19, 2020)

Love it!

Dave


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2020)

Cool nice like it.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Feb 20, 2020)

Bwwwaaaaa Hhaaa Hhaaaaa Haaaaa!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks for the like C in GB it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

